
Show HN: ListMakr – Make and share fancy lists - civilframe
https://listmakr.com
======
neogodless
I had an idea somewhat like this a while back, but never worked out how to do
it. Basically I wanted to "log anything" so basically you'd enter a quantity,
a unit and what it was... and then later I'd figure out a way to make graphs
and charts. This is clearly different, and the execution is good. I was a
little confused by the interface early on, so some tooltips might be in order.
I also wonder if a "date" type might make sense. I wanted to add a date to my
list of items - maybe it would be a due date, or if you're listing things that
took place, you'd like to add that to the list. Or just record when you had an
idea that you want to add.

~~~
jamessb
Your idea sounds a little like the Dayta iOS app, or the Daytum webapp/iOS
app:

[https://www.macstories.net/iphone/dayta-
review/](https://www.macstories.net/iphone/dayta-review/)

[http://daytum.com/](http://daytum.com/)

------
gull
I liked the idea. There's also an enthusiasm coming out of it.

I got confused after trying it, because I kept thinking on the first screen
that I was using it, while in fact I wasn't: I was supposed to be clicking on
Next. I'm not sure what would be best, but I think I want to not go through
the four screens that show me how to use it.

I wish the "Save" button was closer to "Add Item" so I don't have to move the
mouse.

------
fiatjaf
This is great.

I don't know why would one use it (why on earth would I want to share a
list?), but it is a very well done thing.

Maybe this great interface could be used to power: public forms, enterprise
data, a CMS like [http://contentful.com/](http://contentful.com/), a general
purpose customizable CRUD app for small businesses.

~~~
civilframe
Thank you! Funny you should mention "general purpose customizable CRUD app for
small businesses". That's exactly what I started building, then decided to
make a smaller, simpler version first - and so ListMakr was born.

------
JediWing
Nice! Could see myself using something like this for exactly one of the use
cases you described: looking for houses.

Found a bug: URL custom field type wasn't saving.

Also, grabbing images from a URL rather than download/upload would be a nice
feature. Perhaps even grabbing an image from the URL field like a facebook or
twitter share does.

~~~
civilframe
Thanks for the feedback! Will work on that bug and expanding image upload
techniques (google image search is another method I am considering).

------
civilframe
Made with Phoenix, for all of you Elixir fans out there ;-)

Feedback is appreciated!

------
wingerlang
That's cool. I had the exact same idea some time ago but I never started it.
Nice job.

